# Solved: Media State: Media Disconnect



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

HELLO

My wireless will connect. Yet, my web page states that server is not found. I ran cmd and typed ipconfig and it has my ip address, subnet mask and default gateway numbers. Also, it states that my media state is disconnected.

How do I connect that? And, Is that my problem?

I simply want to connect via wirelessly. Thank you.

I can connect fine via hardline. 

(win XP professional,version 2002, service pack2 , comcast provider, lynksys wireless router.

i have a acer 9500 laptop. firewall is disabled. and, I uninstalled Zone Alarm.)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

More than likely that your security features/key and/or username/password for the router is incorrect. I would double check that.


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

Security features? 
I'm not sure how to check for that. 

username and password are correct.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Like the WEP or WPA key if you set one.

Also make sure that you are connecting to YOUR router and not your neighbours


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

Please supply the following info, exact make and models of the equipment please.

What country are you located in. >>>FLORIDA, USA
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).>>>>COMCAST
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.>>ARRIS TM402P/110
Make and exact model of the router (if a separate unit).>>>LYNKSYS WRT54G V8.2
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.>>>WIRELESS
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)>>>>NOT SURE??
Make and model of your computer.>>>ACER9500 MODEL NO. DQ70
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.>>>win XP professional,version 2002, service pack2
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.>>>MOZILLA FIREFOX


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

When i connect using an ethernet cable, all is fine. 

My problem is that I'm not able to go online. A webpage loads stating that "server is not found". My sister has a desktop connect to the modem and router. That's fine.


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : fox
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Wireless Cardbus Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A4-34-A0-2E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.74.162
68.87.68.162
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 16, 2008 3:39:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 17, 2008 3:39:18 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B0-94-4E-01


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 66ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=47
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 65ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.
Hardware error.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
FRED <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
FRED <20> UNIQUE Registering
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registering

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
FRED <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
FRED <20> UNIQUE Registering
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registering

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
FRED <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
FRED <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.102] Scope Id: []

 NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
FRED <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
FRED <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Freddy>


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

Some are twice because I wanted to show what i see connect by cable and by wireless.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It would be useful to know which is the cable and which is the wireless.


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

the cable one is the one with information on it. the wireless is the one with "errors."


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable all encryption and MAC filtering on the router and see if you can get connected. Also, on your computer, delete all the stored wireless profiles and create a new one when you search for wireless networks.


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

How/where do I disable all encryption and MAC filtering on the router?
How/where do I delete all the stored wireless profiles?


----------



## FOXMULDER (Mar 16, 2008)

My problem was fixed. Thanks for who took time to help me.

A friend told me to download WinSock XP Fix.

http://www.spychecker.com/program/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

